# High cap. mags for beretta storm?



## ViolentJ (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, does anybody know if there is anyone making high cap. magazines for the .45 Beretta Storm carbine, and if so where to get them? Thanks.


----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

check out www.berettaforum.net and they may know where you can find them.


----------

